# Ork Stikk Bommerz ?



## count_zero99uk (Jan 25, 2011)

Found some of these on ebay, but im not sure what they fall under, and they arnt listed on the GW site anymore.

As you know im new to this so can someone explain what they are, im thinking they represent the Boyz with Stickbombz in the Troop Choice.

Cheers.
Brian.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

In the older codex (3rd edition, I think), there was a unit called stikk bombas. They were pretty much just boyz with stikkbombs. That unit was removed in the current codex.

So yes, they really are just boyz with stikkbombs.


----------



## count_zero99uk (Jan 25, 2011)

Are the models anygood?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

They're Slugga Boyz, but instead of choppas they have Stikkbombz. Up to you wether they're good or not.

Midnight


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a squad, the stik bombz are metal and they just came with the normal plastic boyz. Quite characterful. 

I'm not really an ork player though, but they certainly didn't look bad.

Rev


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

There's no current application for them. They were a very redundant choice in the already congested troop section of the 3rd ed ork codex. Not many people took them over the more useful sluggas, shootas, gretchen, etc., and so they weren't included in the 4th ed dex. 

Personally I wouldn't buy them as they wouldn't work well for you in any wysiwyg tournaments you might play in. If that doesn't matter to you, and they're dirt cheap, you could always pick them up and use them as slugga boyz or maybe kommandos.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Using them as Kommandos would be cool (And cheap; the FW kit and the GW metals mean that if you want a full squad of fifteen you need to mortgage your house and sell your body for medical experiments).

Midnight


----------

